# Project "A Little Snookered" New Pics 03-19-2012 !!!!!



## fool4fish1226

Well here is my latest project (1990 1661 Mirocraft) I have been working on this for a few months now. It is being converted to a flats style boat many photos to follow. 

Many ideas were gained and stolen!! from you guys and this site.

Demo pictures will be added next. Questions and comments welcome


----------



## Howard

Good bones


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well here are some pics of the demo. Found a little more work then I would have liked but I will push forward.

You will see some major rot and holes that were discovered after removing all the foam.

Sorry but when I up loaded the pitures they ended up in reverse order. If you scroll from the bottom up it will make more sense.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Ok here are some work in process pics. Patching the many holes that were found during the demo. enjoy

I even got the pictures in the proper order.


----------



## benjineer

Looking forward to seeing the finished product.


----------



## fool4fish1226

The project continues. Setting up the main deck before flipping the boat to work on the bottom.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Ok with the inside patched and water tested (with zero leaks). The main deck was mocked up so it is time to flip the boat, patch over inside patches, sand, prime, paint, and put it on the trailer.

Let me know what you think.

I will be out of town until Oct 5th archory hunting (Deer and Hog) so I will update you all further after that.

Thanks for looking


----------



## benjineer

Weather is too nice to waste your time hunting. Get that thing finished and go fishing! :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Can’t pass up the opportunity to set out in the woods in 98 degree weather getting eaten by bugs. You just never know what you might miss out on. Plus I need a break


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well back from the hunting trip (No luck) just alot of blood loss to all types of biting things.

As promised here are some more photos. Boat was placed on the trailer and now the transom and floor will be put in place.

All questions and comments are welcome


----------



## fool4fish1226

Weather kept us from working on the boat so I started building the main switch panel. Here are a few pics to enjoy


Next will be mocking up the main deck and adding foam. Pics to follow


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mocking up the main deck, adding flotation foam (2 part 2lb closed cell) and installing main deck.


----------



## fool4fish1226

The work continues. Mocking up rear deck, wiring, front deck, etc.

This will post will contain LOTS of photos. I have to take more photos this weekend if it does not rain but they are calling for it so we will see.

Enjoy the pics


----------



## hatch17

The boat is looking really good. =D> 
Is that spray foam and marine ply? Just curious.
BTW, that is a LOT of wiring. Are most of those for lights?


----------



## fool4fish1226

The foam is 2lb 2-part closed cell pour type foam. (Not to bad to work with) I am little messy when I work so I had the stuff all over me and I must say very difficult to get off.

The ply wood is not marine it is just high grade finished ply that my helper (future Son In-Law "Carpenter") recomended. all coated, painted, and covered in grizzly grip.

The wiring oh god the wiring. Yes lots of lights front and rear flood lights, 3 sets of led deck lights, nav/anchor lights. Then the rest is for all the accessories- Stereo, 12volt outlets x2, live well, washdown, horn, trolling motors, etc.

Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## fool4fish1226

Got rained out this weekend hope to get updated pictures tonight after work and will post tomorrow.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Very nice work! I liked the access and placement of the external fuel tank and looking back, 
I probably should have done that on my boat. The floor framing looks like fir, nice and straight there too.
Where did you find the 2 part foam? I have some voids that I wand to fill and definitely don't want to use great stuff.
The boat looks great.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks Jonboat Jerry for the comments.

I ordered the foam on-line at https://www.uscomposites.com. Not to bad to work with once you figure out how much to mix at a time. I finally figured it on my last pure.

Thanks again for looking and commenting


----------



## fool4fish1226

Rained out again!!!!!!!!! I will try again tonight. This work thing keeps slowing me down! No rain all day until I am on my way home. Oh well I guess thats what I get for living in south florida.


----------



## Anonymous

Love the build.

Love the wires - the little details. 

Love the dogs!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks for commenting!

As far as the build goes everytime I turned around I was adding something else. It is about 90% finished now and like I mention earlier I will post pictures as soon as mother nature allows.

The wiring oh what fun that was but turned out in the end.


The dogs, our little babies, having 4 american bulldogs all around 100lbs can be lots of fun. I would not trade them for anything my friends and protectors. I would have to say that my property is pretty well watched over.

Thanks


----------



## fool4fish1226

Mother Nature was on my side last night and I was able to get some pictures taken.

The boat is about 90% complete at this point. We just need to do the little odds and ends but they seem to be taking forever.

Enjoy the pics theres alot of them

As always questions and comments are very welcome


----------



## fool4fish1226

Ok just a few more


----------



## Ringo Steele

Very nice transformation on your build! Just a couple of questions if you don't mind.
How did you fasten the aluminum diamond plate on the outside of the hull? What did you use for the rub rail?

Thanks, and good work!
Ringo


----------



## fool4fish1226

The D-plate on the outside of the hull is a decal. (Purchased From E-Bay)

The rub rail is a garage door seal (Purchased from HomeDepot). I looked and looked for something to use and was getting really frustrated until I stumbled across this. I attached it to the aluminum rail using outdoor doubled sided tape and gorrilla glue. I attached a picture of the seal so you can see what I am talking about.

Thanks for looking and commenting!!!!


----------



## fool4fish1226

A couple of side by side before and after pics for your enjoyment.


----------



## gillhunter

Great job, neat layout and really nice workmanship. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks!!!!! lots of fun and hard work.

We have been saying the boat was made with "Blood, Sweat, and Beers"


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Nice work hard to believe its the same rig you started with

Let's see some pics of them Lunker snook on it now :wink:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks Loggerhead, Lunker snook is the plan a few more weekends and I will be out there hookin up.


----------



## benjineer

Man! This thing is moving along quickly! It looks great. May steal a few ideas for my never ending project.


----------



## hyzerbomber

=D> =D> WOW =D> =D> 

Way more than "A Little Snookered" that's one tricky beast you have there!


----------



## RatherBFishin

WOW great build! Amazing transformation. I'm doing the same type of flats conversion to my tin. Not near as far along as you though  Good luck on your first trip out!

PS What part of South Fl are you in? I'm in the Tampa Bay area and looking for some good spots to fish.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks (Benjineer, hyzerbomber, and RatherBFishin) for looking and commenting.

Steal as many ideas as you want if you have any questions feel free to ask.

I live in Broward County (Fort Lauderdale Area)

I just registered the trailer and boat yesterday all legal now and will be hitting the water for a test run either this or next weekend.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Congratulations on finishing a great project. Boat looks great, can't wait to see some pics of it on the water.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks Ride_Klein. This weekend was going to be the water test; however the trailer had its own plans. I had replaced everything but the axle when I purchased it. Guess what broke Sunday morning when we started to leave. You got it, the axle; thankfully we were only about 100 yards from the house. So I jacked it up and put some plywood under the springs and dragged it home. So guess what I will be ordering today. You got it a new axle and two new tires and wheels just for good measure.


Well any how, I did get some night time shots of the deck lights. Enjoy and thanks for looking


----------



## RatherBFishin

No way!!! Sorry to hear it, I was looking forward to some water shots, as I'm sure you were too. Those LED's look great. Good luck with the new axle. Hopefully after that all you'll have to worry about is catching too many fish.


----------



## fool4fish1226

RatherBFishin said:


> No way!!! Sorry to hear it, I was looking forward to some water shots, as I'm sure you were too. Those LED's look great. Good luck with the new axle. Hopefully after that all you'll have to worry about is catching too many fish.




Hopefully I will be out this coming weekend. 

I will try a get some pictures of the broken axle and the homemade plywood ski I came up with to get back in the driveway.


----------



## HOUSE

Wow dude, this is one sweet looking mod! Great work!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks House!

Well here are a few pics from my miss hap on Sunday. 1 really broken axle and the wooden ski that enabled me to get it back home.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great fix. Hope you get the new axle in soon. 

On the plus side, you're ready to pull the boat behind a snowmobile now.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Parts were ordered today(Hopefully be here before the weekend). If we get snow here in south florida I blame you for the curse.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just checked on my axle/wheel and tire order. Parts will be here friday afternoon =D> That sould mean I will be on the water saturday afternoon or sunday morning. I will post on the water/fish pics monday morning hopefully [-o< .


----------



## Howard

Well done! =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Howard said:


> Well done! =D>




Thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## RatherBFishin

That's a serious break! Now I'm kinda paranoid. I might replace my axle just for peace of mind.  Nice plywood ski though, great idea


----------



## fool4fish1226

RatherBFishin said:


> That's a serious break! Now I'm kinda paranoid. I might replace my axle just for peace of mind.  Nice plywood ski though, great idea



Like I mentioned it was the only thing I didn't replace when I was doing the trailer. Just my luck


----------



## T-MAN

Wow your boat looks awsum and professional and very well planed! great job


----------



## RatherBFishin

Random thought f4f, I was thinking about trying to make a polling platform for the boat. Have you ever though about adding one to the new build?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks T-MAN I really appreciate the comments

RBF-I have given a poling platform some thought. My issue is I have to go under some really low bridges. I am going to see what my clearances are and go from there. I might do something that either folds down or is removable.

Any suggestion or ideas are welcome


----------



## MacDaddy21

Man that boat is AWESOME! It looks absolutely perfect, and extremely well put together. I love seeing other ideas come to life and it is really cool to see how you transformed that boat. I was wondering what kind of deck lights you used, and what their output as well as their amp draw is? They look really nice and bright and I'm wanting to add something like that to mine so I can do some more catfish all nighters. I love hooking up with a monster blue! Again, sweet boat! That is a true fishing machine!

As for that poling platform, I would have to say removable. I built one for a guy once out of aluminum and TIG welded it up. He found some flush mount fixtures that he mounted on his gunnels and I built the platform to spec, and it just slid in to the fixtures and locked in place. I also made it height adjustable and added several other things over time after he used it enough and figured out what would make it nicer.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks MACD for looking and commenting.

The deck lights are blue water led lights, as far as output and input I am not sure of the foot-candles or amp draw. The lights are super bright and the site stated low amp draw.

Thanks for your opinion on the poling platform removable is probably the best.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Yeah I would have to say removable too. Im working on a diagram now of a removable platform that I think would be pretty useful. I'll definitely post it as soon as I work the kinks out. I think I'm just gonna try it out and work out the problems as I go.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well “A Little Snookered” had its maiden voyage this Saturday =D> . I am glad to announce that all went well, the boat floated and all accessories worked as they should. We did very little fishing which only produced one small puffer fish; at least we did not get skunked.

We basically just cruised around breaking in the engine and enjoying the view while partaking in some adult beverages (Just a few). Sorry!!! got so caught up in the moment that I did not take any on the water pictures. Hopefully this week or weekend I will which I will post.

Thanks to everyone for looking and responding. 

RBF-Please post pictures when you get your platform done. It was high tide most of the time we were out and I will need to have a removable or fold down poling platform, some of the bridges we went under were so low we had to duck in order to get under them.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Congrats!!!!! Glad to hear everything went well.


----------



## skeeter1804

That is an awesome build, I love the lighting. Good work to say the least. Shane


----------



## fool4fish1226

skeeter1804 said:


> That is an awesome build, I love the lighting. Good work to say the least. Shane




Thanks skeeter and RBF still have a few loose ends to finish up, plus tweek and paint the trailer but its fishable so all is good.

Will update with on the water pics as soon as I take them.

As always any and all comments or questions are welcome


----------



## RatherBFishin

I did have a question about the grizzly grip. 1) Did you buy their rollers? 2) Did you buy an accelerator to help the drying process or just the grizzly grip? 

Thanks f4f


----------



## fool4fish1226

I purchased the "Aliphetic Grizzly Grip" you do not need to add any UV to it and I had the same questions about the accelerator because I could not find it on there web site. I gave them a call and they stated that it comes already mixed into the "Aliphetic Grizzly Grip". 

As far as drying time goes I would stay it took a good 24/48 hours to fully cure.

I did not buy rollers from them. I just used thick nap rollers from homedepot.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Thanks f4f. I appreciate the help. The website was a little unclear about the accelerator. I'll be jump starting the project again pretty soon. Hopefully I'll be caught up to you by the end of november.  Thanks again and good luck on your next trip out.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great project, and congrats on the first float. Definitely a boat to be proud of


----------



## fool4fish1226

Ride_Klein said:


> Great project, and congrats on the first float. Definitely a boat to be proud of




Thanks Ride_Klein it was a lot fun doing the build but also alot of work. As I have said before the boat was built with blood, sweat, and Beers :beer:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Congratulations F4F! Looking at the first pics and seeing where "Snookered" is today, 
you both have come a long way. The graphics are a nice touch. =D> You should be very proud! 
Now we need to see some fish pics from South Fla! Jerry


----------



## Greer

Wow. Awesome build. I had a couple questions on the Grizzly Grip. Did you apply a primer on the plywood prior to coating? Did you coat both sides? How many coats did you use? I'm not to keen on using carpet as it seems to be higher maintenance with keeping it clean. I like the idea of the non-skid coating as you can just wash it down. Is it truely non-skid?

Thanks for any info you can provide. Enjoy the tinboat.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Congratulations F4F! Looking at the first pics and seeing where "Snookered" is today,
> you both have come a long way. The graphics are a nice touch. =D> You should be very proud!
> Now we need to see some fish pics from South Fla! Jerry




Jonboat- Thanks for the comments hope to see your finished product soon!!!
Got plans on fishing tonight or tomorrow if mother nature will allow it, the weather forecast looks alittle bleek but I got my fingers crossed.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Greer said:


> Wow. Awesome build. I had a couple questions on the Grizzly Grip. Did you apply a primer on the plywood prior to coating? Did you coat both sides? How many coats did you use? I'm not to keen on using carpet as it seems to be higher maintenance with keeping it clean. I like the idea of the non-skid coating as you can just wash it down. Is it truely non-skid?
> 
> Thanks for any info you can provide. Enjoy the tinboat.



Thanks Greer - As far as applying the grizzly grip I contacted the company about if I needed to prime first and they said NOT to just to make sure the wood was prepped properly. Two coats were applied.

The under side of all the decking has two coats of durabak bedliner covering it.

Yes it is truly non-skid grizzly grip make two types, a fine and a course. I used the fine and I am very happy with it.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Had a little spare time yesterday and decided to make my boat cover support system. A trip to the depot and 23 dollars later this is what I came up with. Let me know what you all think. If the weather forecast is correct it will be put to the test this weekend. Hoping not but we can't control Mother Nature.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Looks great!!! You'll definitely get a chance to see it in action. It's been raining in Tampa since early this morning.


----------



## fool4fish1226

RatherBFishin said:


> Looks great!!! You'll definitely get a chance to see it in action. It's been raining in Tampa since early this morning.




RBF - I was affraid of that! I guess it will be an adult beveage night :beer:


----------



## RatherBFishin

Those are the best ones  Cheers


----------



## fool4fish1226

Got a little fishing in Saturday but got caught in the rain so no pictures. The boat handle the water well the auto bilge pumps worked as they should have so I guess it was a good test.

I only wish my house had bilge pumps because we flooded out Sunday night. Never seen so much water on our street even during hurricanes. We are still lucky we were able to keep the water contain to only two rooms. Got every thing gutted the last three days and will start the rebuild this weekend.

Maybe I will even get some fishing in????????????????


----------



## RatherBFishin

Oh no!! Sorry to hear that f4f. Hope there wasn't too much damage. Good luck getting that all cleaned up.


----------



## fool4fish1226

RatherBFishin said:


> Oh no!! Sorry to hear that f4f. Hope there wasn't too much damage. Good luck getting that all cleaned up.



Thanks RBF hopefully most of the clean up/rebuild will be finished this weekend


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well got the "House Flood" repairs mostly done yesterday. Now it’s back to the boat. I have few loose ends to tighten up along with a crazy idea of making an auto trailer and bottom boat rinser that will be mounted to the trailer. In theory I will hook it up to the hose and it will rinse the trailer and the bottom of the boat off while I clean the rest of the boat.

If anyone has done or tried this please give me some suggestions.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Great idea f4f. You could almost treat it like an irrigation setup for watering your yard but put something like pressure washer heads on it to make sure you get a good spread of water. Cant wait to see this come to life


----------



## moberg12

Can you take a close up picture of the Grizzly Grip? 

I may be interested in using it for my build, just wondering what the final texture looks like. 

Thanks


----------



## fool4fish1226

moberg12 said:


> Can you take a close up picture of the Grizzly Grip?
> 
> I may be interested in using it for my build, just wondering what the final texture looks like.
> 
> Thanks




Here is a close up of the grizzly grip (Fine Texture) I love it so far


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> moberg12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you take a close up picture of the Grizzly Grip?
> 
> I may be interested in using it for my build, just wondering what the final texture looks like.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a close up of the grizzly grip (Fine Texture) I love it so far
Click to expand...


Thanks!! Is it abrasive at all? I've seen several non-slip coatings that just look like sand mixed with paint, which ends up like sandpaper when dried. I guess I'm asking can you walk around comfortably on it barefoot?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Barefeet should not be a problem it doesnt have that sandpaper feel like others do.


----------



## moberg12

fool4fish1226 said:


> Barefeet should not be a problem it doesnt have that sandpaper feel like others do.



Excellent, Thanks a lot for answering my questions.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Had the opportunity to get the 2 youngest kids (18 & 16) out on the water yesterday. They had fun and even caught some fish, nothing to speak of but that doesn’t matter its all about being out there together. We even ran back to the dock and picked up my future son in-law after he got off of work (He help greatly building "A Little Snookered” and deserves credit for it as well).

Well anyways here are a few pictures of the outing


Hopefully over the the holiday we will get out some more and also finish up my loose ends on the boat.


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey, nice pics! Great to see everyone having a good time.
That Lady Fish is Trout, Redfish, and Kingfish candy!  
But you probably already knew that. Safe Boating...Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

As I stated before I still have a few loose ends to finish up. I hope I can get at least one or two finished this weekend but I do have a trip planed for Saturday so we will see what happens.

I attached a few pictures of a couple of loose ends that need to be completed.

Any questions or comments are always welcome.

Front cap needs to be cover in DP like the rear ones

Fuel hatch door needs to be completed and installed

Battery/Storage hatch needs to be trimmed out in aluminum

There are a few others but these are the ones bothering me the most. I just can't stop fishing. Is there something wrong with me I am starting to worry :-k


----------



## Ride_Klein

I really like your project. Have read through it a couple times. Thanks for keeping the pictures coming. I hope you stay too busy fishing to finish this thing anytime soon


----------



## RatherBFishin

I know the feeling f4f, every day that I have off I talk myself right out of working on the boat and go wade fishing. Im hoping it gets REALLY cold so I cant fish and I'm forced to finish the boat.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike

Boat looks great

Id like to have me a little snookerd on the grill rite now

Keep the pics comming, I miss that saltwater


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks everyone for looking and commenting!

Just as I suspected, got nothing done except fishing and football this weekend.

This having to go to work thing really interferes with everything else I want to do. :-({|=


----------



## 200racing

i do irragation/landscape for a living. so i took a crack at your boatwash.






parts
6-2'' pop up bodies
6-heads 10' 0-360
flex pipe 
fittings
g.hose to pvc 
https://www.lowes.com/pd_129318-749...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

body
https://www.lowes.com/pd_6935-147-1...roduct_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=Rain Bird

head
https://www.lowes.com/pd_326159-749...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

you can do it all in flex or pvc.no glue with flex just cut-n-push

flex
https://www.lowes.com/ProductDispla...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


these connect pvc to flex and flex to popup bodies.
https://www.lowes.com/pd_194589-749...br|0||p_product_qty_sales_dollar|1&facetInfo=

flex fitting
https://www.lowes.com/ProductDispla...gId=10051&cmRelshp=req&rel=nofollow&cId=PDIO1


----------



## fool4fish1226

200Racing, Thanks for all your in put. Your design is exactly what I was thinking of. Question for you do think the pressure from a garden hose will be enough to run this type of system. I do have really good pressure on the hose bib were I park the boat.

And thanks again.


----------



## 200racing

if you have good psi it should blast.this just a piece of a zone. if you have good spray overlap it would still do the job with a lil loss of pressure.


----------



## fool4fish1226

200racing said:


> if you have good psi it should blast.this just a piece of a zone. if you have good spray overlap it would still do the job with a lil loss of pressure.




Thanks I'll let you know how it turns out when I get it done.


----------



## lowblazah

Wow...looks great. I cant get over how "professionally-done" it looks...nice work.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks for looking and commenting, It took alot of blood, sweat, and beers :beer:


----------



## Jonboat Jerry

Hey F4F, How's the "boat wash" project coming? That idea would work well on my boat lift!
I figured 8 oscillating heads, (4 overhead and 4 underneath) should do it.
Glad to see your project turned out great, esp the diamond plate decals on the side. I've
ordered 2 from Bulldog for AlumaZilla as well. Safe Boating.....Jerry


----------



## fool4fish1226

Jonboat Jerry said:


> Hey F4F, How's the "boat wash" project coming? That idea would work well on my boat lift!
> I figured 8 oscillating heads, (4 overhead and 4 underneath) should do it.
> Glad to see your project turned out great, esp the diamond plate decals on the side. I've
> ordered 2 from Bulldog for AlumaZilla as well. Safe Boating.....Jerry



Thanks Jonboat, I am still in the planing process with the boat wash but when I start it I will be sure to post pictures. I may even start it today.

Please post pics of the DP decals once you have them on the boat.


----------



## T-MAN

Where did you get that grizzley grip from? And do you have the problem of water going through the grizzley grip and reaching the ply wood as it would with carpet, or is it like water proofing or sealing the ply wood.

I am wanting to be able to wash my wood casting deck without having to worry about water roting the wood, and i want my deck to dry quicker than with carpet? Hope this makes sence!


----------



## fool4fish1226

T-MAN said:


> Where did you get that grizzley grip from? And do you have the problem of water going through the grizzley grip and reaching the ply wood as it would with carpet, or is it like water proofing or sealing the ply wood.
> 
> I am wanting to be able to wash my wood casting deck without having to worry about water roting the wood, and i want my deck to dry quicker than with carpet? Hope this makes sence!




I got the grizzly grip from there web site just google it {grizzly grip paint not tape}

Yes it is water proof and one the best products I ever used. I highly recommend it to those that do not want to use carpet.

Hope this helps and thanks for looking and commenting


----------



## T-MAN

hey thanks for that.. im gonna have to get some of that and try it!


----------



## hotshotinn

I like to grizzly grip and have looked at there website.I going to be getting some for my 1648 alumacraft boat.I will be putting down aluminum flooring and deck extention on the front and then a covering of grizzly grip.You think the grizzly grip will last for many years of use?IT looks good from your pictures =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

I believe if you follow their recommendation for applying their product it it will last for years. I am very happy with it and I am ruff on my boat. I fish hard and when doing so I do not worry about the boat or the finish on it that includes decks and sides.

So far I have no worries


----------



## fool4fish1226

Still have my loose ends to finish up, between the holidays, fishing, working, and the busted pipe in our bathroom (which must have been leaking for a while before we noticed) I have had no spare time for "A Little Snookered". I think I should be able to finish it up soon and will post pictures as I go.

I must say this is a great site, I continue to get new ideas and learn something new all the time.

Just a few fun pics to hold you all over (These are two of our four babies just doing what bulldogs do)


----------



## RatherBFishin

Love the pics. Beautiful dogs f4f. I just HAD to post some pics of one of my girls. She actually happened to be laying right next to me when I was reading your post  
The third one was just too good to leave out.
The other one is petrified of the camera so i've never been able to get her on film. 
I guess she's afraid it'll take her soul or something :LOL2:


----------



## fool4fish1226

You gotta love'em Great pictures.


----------



## Ride_Klein

Great project, thanks again for sharing your project and for the suggestions on mine.


----------



## 200racing

where did you get the rectangle lighta on the bow and stern?
are they bright enough to be used a bank light night fishing?
how much grizzly coat did you use for the whole boat?


----------



## fool4fish1226

200racing said:


> where did you get the rectangle lighta on the bow and stern?
> are they bright enough to be used a bank light night fishing?
> how much grizzly coat did you use for the whole boat?



The lights are driving lights I picked up at advanced auto. They are pretty bright I use them when getting into tight spots at night.

I used almost five quarts of grizzly. All the decks (Front, main, and rear) have two coats on them.

I am very pleased with the product so far, it is holding up very well.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Had a Basspro gift card and decided to pick up a hydrofoil for the boat. Here are a few before and after shots of the installation.


----------



## JonBoatfever

Looks Great! Would yo mind telling me a little more about that power pole type thing you have. I wanna do somthing like that on my boat for shallow water anchoring, like fishng beds, etc.


----------



## LonLB

JonBoatfever said:


> Looks Great! Would yo mind telling me a little more about that power pole type thing you have. I wanna do somthing like that on my boat for shallow water anchoring, like fishng beds, etc.




https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=22896

Bunch of info in there.


----------



## fool4fish1226

JonBoatfever said:


> Looks Great! Would yo mind telling me a little more about that power pole type thing you have. I wanna do somthing like that on my boat for shallow water anchoring, like fishng beds, etc.




JBF here is a link to the anchor pins I used

https://www.stickitanchorpins.com/brake.html

I have one on the front and back of my boat. They are one the best investments I made!!! They work great so much easer then messing with a standard anchor, chain, and rope.


----------



## RatherBFishin

Have you had the dogs out on the boat yet?? I was wondering if they had any effect on the grizzly grip? I should be finishing up within the next couple of weeks but I was thinking of ordering extra in case they tear it up with their nails.


----------



## bigwave

Hey Foolforfish, I love your build and you have given me a bunch of ideas for my build. Could you please explain how you determined you angle cuts for your deck support? I really like the way that looks and plan on doing that to mine. Awesome job on your build.......I too plan on making my boat a snook getter/lab transport vehicle...... :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

RatherBFishin said:


> Have you had the dogs out on the boat yet?? I was wondering if they had any effect on the grizzly grip? I should be finishing up within the next couple of weeks but I was thinking of ordering extra in case they tear it up with their nails.




RatherB sorry for the delayed response. I have not had the dogs on the boat as of yet but I think the grizzly will hold up to the dog's nails. I am pretty rough on things and I have had no issues at all.

Let me know how yours holds up.


----------



## fool4fish1226

bigwave said:


> Hey Foolforfish, I love your build and you have given me a bunch of ideas for my build. Could you please explain how you determined you angle cuts for your deck support? I really like the way that looks and plan on doing that to mine. Awesome job on your build.......I too plan on making my boat a snook getter/lab transport vehicle...... :lol:




Bigwave: The deck supports were a pain the butt. Each board was just a little different. I used a lot of card board for templets to get the angles correct. Just take your time, use some type of templet and you should be fine.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Well I got a little work done this past weekend. I finally made the new bow cap that was on my punch out list. One down a few more to go. 

Heres a few pics


----------



## RatherBFishin

Lookin good. =D>


----------



## benjineer

Hope that's not your blood on there. I know I've got more than a few drops in mine.


----------



## fool4fish1226

benjineer said:


> Hope that's not your blood on there. I know I've got more than a few drops in mine.



No it's not blood THIS TIME!!! Actually I am not sure what got on it but it comes off with a little elbow grease.


----------



## fool4fish1226

No real updates still have a few items on the old punch list but I do have to say I love the way the boat fishes very stable and sips fuel.

Heres a picture of the first 2012 snook (23") short I know but fun just the same. The 28"-32" slot limit is like hitting the lottery for me either I am short or over just can't seem to get in between.


----------



## bigwave

Nice first snook, I cant wait to get mine. Nice to see ya standing in the boat on the water.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Going to install a "Tiny Tach" today and then do some fishing to test it out. It's not like I need a reason to fish but :roll: Will post pictures of the install and give a review after the test.


----------



## GGUG

Nice work. Just moved back from ft laud for a job I could not refuse. Just a guess but looks like your off Riverland. Nice dogs!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks for the comments, The fish picture is andrews ave bridge just before oakland park blvd


----------



## 7designs

Very nice work. You made something anyone would want from what most people would throw away. =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks 7 it was a fun project lots of blood, sweat, and beers :beer:


----------



## 7designs

Where did you get the LED lighting? It is very bright.

I was going to carpet mine, but after seeing yours I like a surface I can hose down better, Gets pretty nasty when bowfishing.

What size is the boat?


----------



## GGUG

THE FOAM.... I used to spray poly-urethane foam for over ten years before I retired from that trade. My point is no body loves foam more than me for insulation and roofing purposes. In a vessel, my concerns are water no being able to travel to stern. The foam not being heated and mixed 1:1 correctly with out a $10k or plus proportioner, which results in open cell rather than closed cell which foam is now a sponge. So I guess my point is what are then benefits of foam, other than your boat is sinking and it may keep you a float. Also what kit did you use and how did you apply foam kit? (did you heat chemical, gun/applicator, coverage you got out of kit, where you bought it and cost) Just trying to get some opinions. Any insite is appreciated


----------



## 200racing

7designs said:


> Where did you get the LED lighting? It is very bright.
> 
> I was going to carpet mine, but after seeing yours I like a surface I can hose down better, Gets pretty nasty when bowfishing.
> 
> What size is the boat?


 they are bluewater LEDs. i have them in my boat as well. pics at the end of the link in my sig. they are awesome.


----------



## fool4fish1226

7designs said:


> Where did you get the LED lighting? It is very bright.
> 
> I was going to carpet mine, but after seeing yours I like a surface I can hose down better, Gets pretty nasty when bowfishing.
> 
> What size is the boat?



My leds came from Bluewater Leds here a link to their site.
https://bluewaterled.com/catalog.php

The boat is 16' Mirrocraft model 1660


----------



## fool4fish1226

GGUG said:


> THE FOAM.... I used to spray poly-urethane foam for over ten years before I retired from that trade. My point is no body loves foam more than me for insulation and roofing purposes. In a vessel, my concerns are water no being able to travel to stern. The foam not being heated and mixed 1:1 correctly with out a $10k or plus proportioner, which results in open cell rather than closed cell which foam is now a sponge. So I guess my point is what are then benefits of foam, other than your boat is sinking and it may keep you a float. Also what kit did you use and how did you apply foam kit? (did you heat chemical, gun/applicator, coverage you got out of kit, where you bought it and cost) Just trying to get some opinions. Any insite is appreciated



First here is the link were I purchased the Foam the link contains pricing I used the 2lb foam (80lb kit) https://www.uscomposites.com/foam.html

Yes it is for flotation it also gives a little structural strength also. There is no need for any heat or special tools, simply mix 1:1 stir and pour.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Did a few small projects, finally installed the tiny tach and also applied some Tinboat.net pride check it out.


----------



## bigwave

I was wondering why you had not slapped a decal on her? Looks good. I should get back to mine this week....just got paid..... :lol:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Forgot to add the ruler picture


----------



## ROBB

Really nice build.

Clean lines and really thought through and great attention to detail.

Congrats!


----------



## fool4fish1226

ROBB said:


> Really nice build.
> 
> Clean lines and really thought through and great attention to detail.
> 
> Congrats!



Thanks still have a few loose ends to finish up but if fishable


----------



## fool4fish1226

Put a two bank on-board charger on this week (Post pics later). Man how nice it is not to have to hook a charger all the time  . Oh and I lost one of my stick actors this weekend #-o (fell overboard) ordered a new one today and the live well stopped working. Gonna have to look into this new little problem sometime this week. Motor runs but will not prime have to pull it apart and take a look maybe trash, air lock, sucking air, I don't know it worked fine before.


----------



## flajsh

All I can say is WOW.
Amazing job


----------



## fool4fish1226

flajsh said:


> All I can say is WOW.
> Amazing job




Thanks it is still a work in progess


----------



## Gators5220

I love what you've done with your boat man, I took have the fever for snookies, but still in gainesville for another 12 months. Where u at in florida man? I tried to do mine in more of a offshore inshore feel but I hadn't thought about night lights till I looked at your boat, might have to borrow that... 

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!

my project https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gators5220 said:


> I love what you've done with your boat man, I took have the fever for snookies, but still in gainesville for another 12 months. Where u at in florida man? I tried to do mine in more of a offshore inshore feel but I hadn't thought about night lights till I looked at your boat, might have to borrow that...
> 
> As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!
> 
> my project https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=25185



Thanks for looking and commenting, I still have few little odds and ends to finish up some day.

I am in Broward County


----------



## Gators5220

Nice, never fished that far north for snook, although I live in Gainesville for school I drive home to visit family in the Vero area whenever I can. You ever run the beach for poons (tarpon), cobias, or black eyed peas (permit)?

As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!

my project https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25183


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gators5220 said:


> Nice, never fished that far north for snook, although I live in Gainesville for school I drive home to visit family in the Vero area whenever I can. You ever run the beach for poons (tarpon), cobias, or black eyed peas (permit)?
> 
> As always tight lines, cold beer, and Go Gators!
> 
> my project https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=25183




I have tried just about every type of fishing there is and enjoy them all, right now I am trying to find my backwater honey holes. I have a few spots now but nothing I would call honey so I continue my search.

Nice project you got there


----------



## Gators5220

Nice poons in the skinny water is fun and they are pretty easy to find in stagnant back water holes. I like throwin a 4 or 5wt at the lil guys even if they break u off after a couple of jumps it's fun...


----------



## Kismet

Fool4Fish?

I just read through all 10 pages of your project.

What a great conception...but even more...what an outstanding execution! I get a lot of good ideas, but none have ever turned out as well as yours. 


I also don't have the passion, but...throughout, I have to say, I think you cheated a bit. At each image of the construction, I kept on thinking..."I gotta get me one of them."


*



my helper (future Son In-Law "Carpenter")

Click to expand...

* :LOL2: 


Very nicely done, Sir.

Hope you are able to wear it out and make lots of great memories. 

Best wishes.


----------



## fool4fish1226

I also don't have the passion, but...throughout, I have to say, I think you cheated a bit. At each image of the construction, I kept on thinking..."I gotta get me one of them."


*



my helper (future Son In-Law "Carpenter")

Click to expand...

* :LOL2: 


Very nicely done, Sir.

Hope you are able to wear it out and make lots of great memories. 

Best wishes.[/quote]

Thanks for looking and commenting and yes the future son in-law should get lots of credit he was a great help. We work well together kinda know what the other one is going to do without saying a word. He is one of my best tools I have at my disposal.


----------



## bigwave

Hey fool, I have been a little curious on how you hooked up your onboard charger. I have dc output leads on my outboard, did you hook those leads up to your charger? You got any pics of your set up? I am already thinking about putting a charger on my boat too.


----------



## fool4fish1226

bigwave said:


> Hey fool, I have been a little curious on how you hooked up your onboard charger. I have dc output leads on my outboard, did you hook those leads up to your charger? You got any pics of your set up? I am already thinking about putting a charger on my boat too.



The onboard charger is a plug and play hook-up, I mounted it in the battery/storage compartment and simply hooked up one set of leads to each battery. Plug it in and forget about it. One the best investments, the batteries are ready to rock when you are.

I will try and get some pictures tonight If I can.


----------



## bigwave

When you say plug and play, do you mean that you too have leads on the outboard that you connect to the charger, and then to the battery? Is the power source the engine? On my 25hp johnson I have extra DC leads for what I don't know, but I assume they are so you can run dc accessories while under power, or hook up to a charger. I have limited experience with the electrical side of outboards.


----------



## fool4fish1226

My charger must be plugged into an outside 120 vac source for it to charge the batteries. See the attached photo. The system shown is hooked up for 24volts but the charger is hook-up the same way on both 12 or 24 volts systems.

I hope this helps.


My motor also has a 12 volt charging system on it and I have it wired thru a 4 way swicth, which will charge the batteries but it does not put out anywhere near the amps to keep the batteries top off.

I hope I am not confusing you to much


----------



## bigwave

Ahhhh ok I got it, I was thinking you had that charging while you were underway. I need to do a little research, I know they have inverters that you can power with your outboard. Either way I will end up with that kind of charger too. I hate the old battery chargers, seems they always get in the way when used in my garage.


----------



## flajsh

F4f. What size wood did you use for deck and floor supports.


----------



## fool4fish1226

All the decks are 1/2" and the framing including the floor supports are 2X2.

I have been watching your build its lookin good


----------



## flajsh

F4f is that a ac chase molding that runs up the side of house that you have running g down
Middle of boat.
Also I couldn't tell if you had the 2×2 fastened to the ribs.
trying to get started on my decking this weekend.


----------



## fool4fish1226

The chase was there when I removed the floor which I believe was the original decking. However an AC chasing would probably work for the main drainage.

Yes every 2x2 is attached to the ribs via ss screws. If you look closely at the picture attached you can see where we counter sunk the screws.


----------



## radgumbo

I just told a fellow tin boater that his was the best mod I've seen on here...then I saw yours just now...dang, the quality of the work is outstanding. Some of the methods you used tell me you've done this before? I'm glad I found this post because the bar just got raised. Thanks for your post...the best I've seen on here (deja vu).


----------



## fool4fish1226

radgumbo said:


> I just told a fellow tin boater that his was the best mod I've seen on here...then I saw yours just now...dang, the quality of the work is outstanding. Some of the methods you used tell me you've done this before? I'm glad I found this post because the bar just got raised. Thanks for your post...the best I've seen on here (deja vu).




Thanks for the comments and yes this was not my first mod but one of my funniest


----------



## SpyGuy23

Can't believe that's the same boat. Awesome job!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Thanks Spyguy - I will be watching your build.


----------



## trueblue1970

You did an outstanding job on your boat...wow!


----------



## flajsh

Yeah he did do outstanding job on it.
I'm trying to steal a bunch of ideas but only time will 
Tell if I can pull it off.


----------



## fool4fish1226

trueblue1970 said:


> You did an outstanding job on your boat...wow!



Thanks True 

Flajsh you can do it man I want to see your's finished


----------



## flajsh

fool4fish1226 said:


> trueblue1970 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You did an outstanding job on your boat...wow!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks True
> 
> Flajsh you can do it man I want to see your's finished
Click to expand...

Hope to be able to get working on it again next weekend. Its back on trailer calling my name.


----------



## Johny25

This is surely one of the best boat mods I have seen.... Very well done fool4fish =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

Johny25 said:


> This is surely one of the best boat mods I have seen.... Very well done fool4fish =D>





Thanks Johny25 - I still have a few loose ends to finish up.


----------



## Badbagger

Incredible work! I thought I was anal and I am lol.... thanks for posting the project. Slowly looking for something for a winter flats boat project and I'll be referring to this thread for sure!

MUCH appreciated :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Badbagger said:


> Incredible work! I thought I was anal and I am lol.... thanks for posting the project. Slowly looking for something for a winter flats boat project and I'll be referring to this thread for sure!
> 
> MUCH appreciated :mrgreen: :mrgreen:




Thanks it was alot of fun to build :beer:


----------



## Swampthing(True)

Man that is nice. about how much do yo uhave invested into that project. My problem is I have a ton of stuff I want or wish I could do lol but only enough money to do a 1/3rd of it lol. I guess is a labor of love.


----------



## fool4fish1226

Swampthing(True) said:


> Man that is nice. about how much do yo uhave invested into that project. My problem is I have a ton of stuff I want or wish I could do lol but only enough money to do a 1/3rd of it lol. I guess is a labor of love.




Thanks for the kind words - As far as cost goes I paid 400.00 for the haul and then I stopped counting, every little thing adds up and adds up quickly. Just do what you can when you can and have fun doing it :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

You taking a little snookered out and gettin some fishies?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gators5220 said:


> You taking a little snookered out and gettin some fishies?



It's been a little while - Gator hunting - General Gun - Disc golf and oh and honey dos................................... :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Ya I hear ya man, I'm workin on a front deck on mine in t-minus 15 mins then hopefully get to the bed-liner finally, then fishing for at least a week straight, finished my dissertation and now I get to go to work!


----------



## IDAHOAUGER

Wow!! You know when I channel surf the cable channels I see many different shows where they do incredible jobs fixing up old cars, bikes, antique coke machines, you name it…the work you did on this boat in my opinion is to that same amazing caliber. They can do a whole show on your project. Great job! =D>


----------



## fool4fish1226

IDAHOAUGER said:


> Wow!! You know when I channel surf the cable channels I see many different shows where they do incredible jobs fixing up old cars, bikes, antique coke machines, you name it…the work you did on this boat in my opinion is to that same amazing caliber. They can do a whole show on your project. Great job! =D>




Thanks it was a lot of fun :beer:


----------



## Scout27

Just had a chance to look at your build. It looks great, the ideas, the execution, the gatorgrip, etc.

Super job. It looks "factory".


----------



## fool4fish1226

Scout27 said:


> Just had a chance to look at your build. It looks great, the ideas, the execution, the gatorgrip, etc.
> 
> Super job. It looks "factory".



Thanks for the kind words :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Gettin any big gators out there?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Gators5220 said:


> Gettin any big gators out there?



I did get my 2 allotted gators this year. Nothing big both were around 7' here is a picture of one of them :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just figured I would bring "A Little Snookered" to the front :beer:


----------



## bigwave

Well I figured that I would use my 1000 post with my boat sitting in the water, but you are the main reason started my mod and kept my ole mirror craft. I have never met you in person but feel a special connection with ya, in a tinboat family way :roll: A little snookered just blew me away the first time I read the entire mod. I know you have had a real hard year and if your anything like me, this site is sorta like therapy. I find myself escaping the everyday life stuff through the awesome people on this site, although I find my self agreeing to dis-agree. I like to see everyone's different tastes and idea's when it comes to the boats all around the country. If the wind quits blowing this weekend I will reveal the name of my Mirrocraft and hope to meet up with you and those crazy seaark guys for a friendly snook tournament in the near future. Joe you did one hell of a job and are a true inspiration to many on here, including me. Thank you so much for you time and effort on this site........you too Jim. =D> =D> =D> :beer: :beer:


----------



## fool4fish1226

bigwave said:


> Well I figured that I would use my 1000 post with my boat sitting in the water, but you are the main reason started my mod and kept my ole mirror craft. I have never met you in person but feel a special connection with ya, in a tinboat family way :roll: A little snookered just blew me away the first time I read the entire mod. I know you have had a real hard year and if your anything like me, this site is sorta like therapy. I find myself escaping the everyday life stuff through the awesome people on this site, although I find my self agreeing to dis-agree. I like to see everyone's different tastes and idea's when it comes to the boats all around the country. If the wind quits blowing this weekend I will reveal the name of my Mirrocraft and hope to meet up with you and those crazy seaark guys for a friendly snook tournament in the near future. Joe you did one hell of a job and are a true inspiration to many on here, including me. Thank you so much for you time and effort on this site........you too Jim. =D> =D> =D> :beer: :beer:




Thanks so........ much Big it has been a crazy few months but I guess like they say life happens - I know what you mean about the wind - I went kayaking the other day and had to fight it and the current the entire time, I do have to say that I slept well that night. Now go get that boat wet :beer: :beer:


----------



## Pweisbrod

How much foam did you use? Was it the 2lb from us composites?


----------



## fool4fish1226

Pweisbrod said:


> How much foam did you use? Was it the 2lb from us composites?




Yes - I used a 80lb kit of 2lb foam from US Composites


----------



## wwcenturion

I arrived here after receiving your message about my project and am blown away by the work you put into this mod. It makes me want to buy another boat and do the same thing. I am working my way down the list of projects and hadn't got to this one yet. I wish I had earlier, I would have done some things differently. 

Nice gator kill BTW. We are not very fond of Gators here in Bama! Football fans will get this!


----------



## fool4fish1226

Just wanted to bring A little Snookered back to the top - it may help some of the newer members with there projects. enjoy or not either way HAPPY HOLIDAYS :beer:


----------



## Gators5220

Nice Gator though, no shame in a 7 ft alligator. You gettin any lines wet on lil Snookered?


----------



## aeviaanah

what do you do with gator post mortem?


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336680#p336680 said:


> Gators5220 » Yesterday, 22:51[/url]"]Nice Gator though, no shame in a 7 ft alligator. You gettin any lines wet on lil Snookered?



Been hunting allot lately but have been out in the kayaks a few times


----------



## fool4fish1226

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=336684#p336684 said:


> aeviaanah » Today, 00:51[/url]"]what do you do with gator post mortem?



We skin them out (Save skin for future use) and butcher the meat, very little waste and allot of hard work but worth it in the end :beer:


----------



## bigwave

Gator nuggets.......yummy.


----------



## aeviaanah

Ive never had gator, im waay out here in CA. Id like to try some tho!


----------



## parratt1

Good night that is an awesome build!!! Well done!For sure gives me some ideas for my build!


----------



## TheIceKing

Very nice build. I just picked up a Mirrorcraft 14 Deep Fisherman that I plan to work on a bit and trick out for a fishing/hunting rig. One question I have regarding your build is: When you filled the below deck sections with floatation, are you concerned that water might get trapped between the foam and the aluminum hull eventually causing the aluminum to breakdown and create pin-holes in the hull? I understand the need for the flotation, but are thinking space should have been left so that water cannot get trapped between the flotation foam and hull.
Thanks.


----------

